# Legalising/Attesting documents; Irish expat dubai



## niacasey (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all

I'm moving to Dubai tomorrow with my husband who has a job already lined up. 

I'm a registered nurse and a registered social worker and hope to find work in either profession once landed. I have started the ball rolling with regard to legalizing my qualifications and have stumbled on a problem. was just wondering if anyone can help me.

Basically i have the following documents;

Original Nursing Registration/Qualification (dating from 2000)
Current Nursing Registration (for the year 2009)
Masters in Social Work (from National University of Ireland, Cork)
Registration with The National Qualification in Social Work Board

I went to a notary/solicitor in Cork who notarised the documents. He used a cover sheet and attached notarised photocopies of all my qualifications on to it. Essentially he created one document. I brought this document to the Dept of Foreign Affairs who signed and stamped it (?legalised/? attested). I flew to london and brought it to the UAE Embassy for legalisation. However they refused to do this as they said each document needs to be attested separately by the Irish Dept of Foreign Affairs. The only page the Dept of Foreign Affairs and stamped was fronnt cover page done out by the solicitor.

Question: Do I need to go back to my solicitor for him to make out four separate documents; one for each qualification _OR_ do i just bring the document back to the Dept of Foreign affairs in Ireland and get them to stamp each page of the one document i already have (meaning the photocopies of my qualifications)

I know this all sounds a little confusing..........im completely confused myself. Have been on the UAE website which has shed no light on the matter. My husband had only one qualification/one document to legalise so the process was very straight forward.....


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

you only need one of your education documents attesting, not all of them


----------



## cubex (Dec 10, 2008)

Yes you need only one of the educational documents attested. People usually get their highest level certificate attested but not necessary. 
Although i have Masters deree from a different country, I got my Bachelors degree attested locally which was far cheaper and hassle free.


----------

